# Nazaret, la PASTORA youtubera, se declara FEMINAZI.



## SOY (6 Nov 2022)

Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Roberto Malone (6 Nov 2022)

Es normal. No tiene medios intelectuales suficientes para hacer frente a la propaganda machacona 24/7.

Hay mucha gente que solo se informa por los medios de propaganda oficiales.

Edito: O sí sabe lo que hace y lo que quiere es una parte del pastel.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Nov 2022)

¿Y esta tía quien es?


----------



## reconvertido (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Ah, pero, ¿que esperabais otra cosa distinta?
Yo no.
TODAS SON IGUALES.


----------



## Barspin (6 Nov 2022)

Nazaqué?


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (6 Nov 2022)

*DICE QUE LE ENCANTA EL OLOR A ESTIERCOL GODER QUE DURA SE ME HA PUESTO LA POLLA*


----------



## SOY (6 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y esta tía quien es?



Una pastora que tiene muchos seguidores en youtube y que es famosa en este foro. Parecía que tenía dos dedos de frente pero ahora ha enseñado la patita diciendo que lo más importante para ella es la VdG. Y dice que es Graduada en Derecho. Hasta las pastoras tienen el cerebro infectado con la propaganda del Sistema.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (6 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y esta tía quien es?



Pues una miembra de un clan extremeño cercano a Las Hurdes que se gana sus buenas perras con eso del youtube ese... he dicho clan pero creo que ya llegan a tribu (además de gatos, perros, pollos, chivas, ovejas, vacas, cochinos, conejos, caballos, yeguas, mulos, asnos etc...algo así como un zoologico ambulante superior en número a los de walt disney).


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Al menos no dice biolencia machista.

Yo casi veo peor que mencione la lista de chindler como referencia cinematográfica.

los pilares de la tierra dice.

Lo de que le gusta el olor del estiércol me hace sospechar de sus fetiches sexuales ¿practicará el Cleveland steamer?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

TERRIBLE
APOCALIHTICO


----------



## Gusman (6 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y esta tía quien es?



Una retrasada mas. Por algo jamas las ddjaron votar y ni salir de casa si me apuras.


----------



## nekcab (6 Nov 2022)

Eso es bueno para el foro.

Que ya muchos iban con polla en mano pensando en ella, y eso descentra mucho al respetable.

Nada como esa eterna insatisfacción que obliga a uno a darle vueltas a las cosas.

Hasta sin quererlo, la pastora esa ayuda al foro.


----------



## alas97 (6 Nov 2022)

ESTa a un paso de empezar a separar a les gallines de los gallinos.

cuando llegue a esa fase, agarraos a los machos porque se viene el empoderamiento onlyfanero.


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Nov 2022)

Otra hidolita de Varro que se os cae del pedestal a los vírgenes maricones del forito.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (6 Nov 2022)

En lo fundamental no hay diferencia alguna entre esta y la ciclista del OnlyFans

Las dos buscan sentirse aclamadas gracias a vender sus intimidades a desconocidos.

En el fondo apelan al mismo tipo de espectador.

La mayor plaga que han extendido las redes sociales es comvertir en idolos a desconocidos sin ningún merito, y por tanto socavando la autoridad de los verdaderos intelectuales, que simplemente en el mundo de hoy no existen.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (6 Nov 2022)

La Lista del Chiste es su pelicula favorita y sus problemas son "El medio ambiente" "La violencia de genaro" y "la pobreza".

Al final lo de siempre, las catetas estas de pueblo peor que muchas de ciudad, lo que pasa es que este foro tiene muy idolatradas ciertas cosas que eran verdad cuando yo era un flecha, no ahora.

Esta gente paleta de pueblo no es critica, hace caso a lo que diga la tele, estan todo el dia hablando de viogen pues ese es el problema grave, es gente cortita que han visto un filon en criticar lo monguers que sois los gilipollas que los seguis diciendo que "poco sabeiiih de la vida" mientras monetizan su contenido.

Si vosotros ya no sacais cabras a pasear es porque un antepasado vuestro decidio dejar esa mierda y dedicarse a algo mejor, dejar de depender del señor con el palo en mitad de la plaza y ganar mas cash en cosas mas productivas.

Si mis antepasados no hubiesen dejado errr campo y la supuesta buena vida que tenian yo no estaria donde estoy, si un tatarabuelo mio no hubiese tomado la decision de marchar a Panama y dejar el campo tampoco hubiese hecho la riqueza que hizo.

Dejad de comer la polla a paletos que van comprando tierras y os insultan por estar en la ciudad.

Solo teneis que ver los mas llorosos de España quienes son, el campo y la hosteleria, dos sectores llenos de hijos de puta que tienen 0 de mi simpatia, lo que quieren es que no podamos comprar absolutamente nada en el supermercado, imponernos por cojones un producto carisimo y malo por cojones, ademas de ellos seguir recibiendo la paguita correspondiente de la UE.

De la hosteleria ni hablo, todos los que lloran son negreros que nadie quiere trabajar con ellos, en las fabricas no falta gente.


----------



## Plasteriano (6 Nov 2022)

Por ley así tenía que ser.

Si los cretinazos vírgenes declaran ídolo oficial del foro a algún mamarracho, es necesario e impepinable que terminen muy humillados. Y cuanto más grande es la emoncioncita con la que chillan que es su ídolo, más grande y doloroso es el BOCHORNAZO posterior.

Así debía ser y así ha sido. Como lleva cumpliéndose milimétricamente desde que abrieron este foro. Las rata cretinas que llevan años imitando las peores ideas por vanidad majadera y cobardía máxima maricona tienen que obtener las peores consecuencias por JUSTICIA. Y yo me alegro de que cada mequetrefe acomplejado apalizable de este foro reciba su karma vengador.

Ahora chillarán muy humillados que ya se lo veían venir, que ellos son expertos a los que nunca nadie ha engañado (cosa demostradamente falsísima) y que jamás chillarón con los estrogenitos por las nubes y presas de una gran emoción maricona que Nazaret era la mujer perfecta y que se casarían con ella.

Y así es la vida de los chalados inempeorables de burbuja. Creerse insuperables, chillar que son los mejores, ser humillados cada día y fracasar en todo.


----------



## Sardónica (6 Nov 2022)

Feminazi de pueblo.

Buena marca comercial para vender sus pimientos envasaos.


----------



## fieraverde (6 Nov 2022)

Borrada mi suscripción a su canal.


----------



## cuñado de bar (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La Lista del Chiste es su pelicula favorita y sus problemas son "El medio ambiente" "La violencia de genaro" y "la pobreza".
> 
> Al final lo de siempre, las catetas estas de pueblo peor que muchas de ciudad, lo que pasa es que este foro tiene muy idolatradas ciertas cosas que eran verdad cuando yo era un flecha, no ahora.
> 
> ...



y a conocidos tambien , en este foro empezaron a spamear a esta pasguata que no conoce nadie, asi estamos
politica:
-macarena olona basta que le metieran un palo en la rueda para que se pase de bando
-ayuso: bailando con el culo de una tal anita que ni se quien es
mientras un tipo como padre maravilla que hasta se presento en europarlamento para hablar de las falsas denuncias fue denostado por algun fustrado o trolls, en este mismo foro.


----------



## mcflanagan (6 Nov 2022)

Dejé de seguirla hace tiempo cuando dijo no sé qué mierdas del cambio climático. Muy bien por mi yo del pasado.


----------



## Tigershark (6 Nov 2022)

Todas hasta la pepera de misa diaria si rascas un poco tiene inoculado el virus feminista , y lo digo con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## Panzerfaust (6 Nov 2022)

A mi lo que me hace perder toda esperanza con este foro, ya de este estercolero de país ni hablemos, es que le deis tanta atención a subnormales como la de este hilo o la retrasada de la ciclista que sacan buena pasta de los babosos y no aportan una mierda y luego a gente como el murciano encabronao que se deja lps cojones y la salud por denunciar este lodazal ni le prestais atención

Luego venís a quejaros de que las putas estas estan crecidas y empoderadas pero si sois vosotros que las teneis así, payasos


----------



## Scire (6 Nov 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> La Lista del Chiste es su pelicula favorita y sus problemas son "El medio ambiente" "La violencia de genaro" y "la pobreza".
> 
> Al final lo de siempre, las catetas estas de pueblo peor que muchas de ciudad, lo que pasa es que este foro tiene muy idolatradas ciertas cosas que eran verdad cuando yo era un flecha, no ahora.
> 
> ...



Además, en el campo existe el mismo clasismo que en las ciudades.

Allí también hay categorías.

Esa chica qué es, ¿pastora? En el campo, los pastores son el hazmerreír de los labriegos. Son los que iban a cuidar de la propiedad de otro por cuatro perras. 

Al final unos y otros tuvieron que irse a la ciudad, porque en el campo no había nada que hacer, a parte de criticar al vecino por tenemor menos cabras o no tener huerto.


----------



## Panzerfaust (6 Nov 2022)

Han abierto hilos de vídeos acojonantes del murciano denunciando la corrupción sistematica que sufrimos, han tenido 4 ó 5 respuestas y se han hundido rápidamente en lo más profundo de este lodazal

Se enlaza un vídeo de esta payasa o la de las tetas en bici y tienen 300 respuestas, este es el nivel de este supuesto foro de denuncia


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> A mi lo que me hace perder toda esperanza con este foro, ya de este estercolero de país ni hablemos, es que le deis tanta atención a subnormales como la de este hilo o la retrasada de la ciclista que sacan buena pasta de los babosos y no aportan una mierda y luego a gente como el murciano encabronao que se deja lps cojones y la salud por denunciar este lodazal ni le prestais atención
> 
> Luego venís a quejaros de que las putas estas estan crecidas y empoderadas pero si sois vosotros que las teneis así, payasos



el nivel de keyboard warrior.........trolear a un tipo que habla de fantasmas y que no jode a nadie



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/santiago-vazquez-un-alcoholico-que-se-lio-con-carmen-porter.1244540/page-266#


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Nov 2022)

Es más fácil lograr un híbrido de caballo y humano que encontrar a una mujer no feminazi. Y ojo, que no vale que ellas te digan lo mucho que odian el feminismo. Eso es como cuando te cuentan lo mucho que odian a un malote y están mojando braga con él.


----------



## esforzado (6 Nov 2022)

¿qué os pensabais?... ¿que durante el madmax esta iba a cuidar de vuestras ovejas por el día y a limpiaros el sable por la noche?...

todas es todas macho...


----------



## Cipote descapullao (6 Nov 2022)

Calvos cincuentones menstruando por las gilipolleces de una pajillera de tres al cuarto de pueblo. Si tuviera ocasión estaría comprando ropa y complementos en el Corte Inglés a tutiplen y mandaría las cabras a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Nov 2022)

Moebius no se equivocó al ponerle este título a su libro:





Y todavía hay imbéciles que se atreven a decir que las mujeres son nuestros iguales.


----------



## Karamba (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.



Gracias por avisar, Nazareth.

A mí me caía bien..... Ahora ya....
BANÉESE.


----------



## Karlb (6 Nov 2022)

Vuestra musa.


----------



## Menchi (6 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Borrada mi suscripción a su canal.



Eso es lo primero que hay que hacer en cuanto una de estas mujeres de Internet se declara feminista o insulta a un hombre.

Al enemigo ni agua. Mucho menos un like o una visita a sus vídeos.

A tomar por culo ya, coño.


----------



## LordSadomaso (6 Nov 2022)

Yo solo la seguia para hacerme una paja campurriana, es que ese culo suyo bien lo merece.


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Nov 2022)

Al margen de que me ha sorprendido bastante, creo que vivir en una aldea de Cáceres criando ovejas otorga una visión del mundo distinta a la que tenemos los urbanitas. Cómo trata tu vecino a su mujer y sus hijas es una cosa y cómo lo hagan los vecinos de este muchacha, probablemente es muy otra.

Pero me ha sorprendido, sí. Así como el hecho de que sea graduada en derecho. Es obvio que lo de ir "de cateta" es una impostura, pero no me lo imaginaba.

Y, cuando el mejor libro que has leído es "Los pilares de la Tierra", es que no has leído lo suficiente. Follet ni siquiera es un escritor, es un escribiente.


----------



## Seagrams (6 Nov 2022)

Jajaja

Como os las meten


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Nov 2022)

La gente se cree que se triunfa en YouTube gracias al esfuerzo 

No, se triunfa porque a los narigudos les interese que triunfes 

Mucha musa del foro y menuda pinta de marimacho que tiene

En dos días os dirá que no se siente identificada con el rol patriarcal de mujer y que tiene novia


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Nov 2022)

Le gusta el olor a estiércol y cagaros en la boca, como ha estado haciendo todo este tiempo


----------



## Seagrams (6 Nov 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Al margen de que me ha sorprendido bastante, creo que vivir en una aldea de Cáceres criando ovejas otorga una visión del mundo distinta a la que tenemos los urbanitas. Cómo trata tu vecino a su mujer y sus hijas es una cosa y cómo lo hagan los vecinos de este muchacha, probablemente es muy otra.



Pero tú qué te crees? Que a las Hurdes no llega la TDT ni el internet? Crees que la sociedad se organiza de otra manera en el rural? Entonces eres bastante más paleto que cualquiera de esos pastores.


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

les dejo charla de zurdos .....................una delicia , para dormir sirve , lo bueno es que armesilla vivio del estado argentino durante un tiempo.


----------



## Insurgent (6 Nov 2022)

Algunos langostos y niños rata pajilleros os creéis que en en mundo rural no hay progres ni feministas, que es sólo cosa de la modernidad de las grandes urbes. Los mismos del que buena esta la perra progre de Ayuso.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2022)

casi seguro que cuando habla de violencia de género está pensando directamente en los casos de violencia real, porque casos hay, ella solo comete el error de asumir el lenguaje progre

pero, vamos, que en general le da mil vueltas a la mayoría de mujeres de su edad hoy


----------



## vacutator (6 Nov 2022)

Buenos billetes le han caido por cambiar la temática de su canal


----------



## Gotthard (6 Nov 2022)

Enga ya cojones, que lo dice como diciendo otros problemas que hay por ahi 

"lo que me importa es el medio ambiente, la violencia de genero y la pobreza", como si dice que le preocupa la guerra de ucrania.

Nunca he visto una feminazi recogiendo tomates y abriendo surco con una azada, la verdad.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Enga ya cojones, que lo dice como diciendo otros problemas que hay por ahi
> 
> "lo que me importa es el medio ambiente, la violencia de genero y la pobreza", como si dice que le preocupa la guerra de ucrania.
> 
> Nunca he visto una feminazi recogiendo tomates y abriendo surco con una azada, la verdad.



ahí está, esta demuestra hacer y tener disposición, que monetiza por ello... pues ole, al menos que le sirva de algo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Nov 2022)

vacutator dijo:


> Buenos billetes le han caido por cambiar la temática de su canal



Algunos se creen que en YouTube se crece con esfuerzo


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

La mujer tradicional que decian algunos... Todas es todas.


----------



## Akira. (6 Nov 2022)

Nunca entendí que le veían a esta chica


----------



## antonio estrada (6 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Pero tú qué te crees? Que a las Hurdes no llega la TDT ni el internet? Crees que la sociedad se organiza de otra manera en el rural? Entonces eres bastante más paleto que cualquiera de esos pastores.



No faltes, anormal. Toda mi familia es de pequeños pueblos (Teruel) y la sociedad es completa y absolutamente diferente. En algunas cosas están en el siglo XVI, menos en las drogas, que están ya en el XXII.

A chuparla, gilipollas. Y al ignore, no sin antes cagarme en tu puta madre.


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## sebososabroso (6 Nov 2022)

Hasta mi mujer, que perdió a su madre, y luego con suicidio a su padre, por violencia de genero, considera que todo el circo que esta montado no es para ayudar a nadie, salvo a sus estómagos agradecidos, y cuando ve las estadísticas que no ha bajado el ratio de muertes mas razón me da.


----------



## RalphWiggum (6 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> politica:
> -macarena olona




Por las declaraciones que hace, me da que no será útil a la hora de derogar el genaro.


.


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Por las declaraciones que hace, me da que no será útil a la hora de derogar el genaro.
> 
> 
> .




la serpiente opresora


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Nov 2022)

Se saca casi 5000 pavos al mes por culpa de parguelas como vosotros que abrís hilos haciéndole propaganda.

Y mientras os acusa de ser agresores en potencia, y en realidad.


----------



## Hipérbole (6 Nov 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Es normal. No tiene medios intelectuales suficientes para hacer frente a la propaganda machacona 24/7.
> 
> Hay mucha gente que solo se informa por los medios de propaganda oficiales.
> 
> *Edito: O sí sabe lo que hace y lo que quiere es una parte del pastel.*



Existe la inocencia, pero escasea. Así que tu edición, probablemente, sea la más cercana a la realidad.

Pero sí, el género humano genera mucha violencia, cada uno a su manera (las mujeres no son excepción) así que parte de razón tiene.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (6 Nov 2022)

Buah, menuda sorpresa. Con esto el YuTub, cualquier friki (o frikia) se hace más popular que los Beatles. Así va la sociedad.


----------



## zirick (6 Nov 2022)

Pues aplico CULTURA DE CANCELACIÓN desde ya


----------



## jvega (6 Nov 2022)

Esa choni ni es ganadera ni na de na, es una que quiere hacerse famosa por tirarse cuatro peos sin mérito alguno como las héroas de las satanitarias luchadora contra lacovi, famosas por una vez en la vida sin merecerlo y sin hacer el minimo esfuerzo


----------



## locodelacolina (6 Nov 2022)

Se la ve que es cortita y con eso ya lo ha dejado claro.


----------



## Hipérbole (6 Nov 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Es más fácil lograr un híbrido de caballo y humano que encontrar a una mujer no feminazi. Y ojo, que no vale que ellas te digan lo mucho que odian el feminismo. *Eso es como cuando te cuentan lo mucho que odian a un malote y están mojando braga con él.*



Porque en su mente se imaginan que las van a proteger, y que eso no les puede venir en contra . Lo curioso es que ambos personajes, critican mucho el machismo y no se dan cuenta que se apropian de él (el malote porque se cree lo más macho y que no hay hombre mejor que él en su fantasía, y la otra porque solo piensa en sacar tajada y que los hombres están solo para protegerlas y ser como su mayordomo). Pensamientos muy pueriles, pero se dan en muchos adultos (con canas, incluso).


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Nov 2022)

El novio es perroflauta podemita que esperabais?


----------



## burbucoches (6 Nov 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *DICE QUE LE ENCANTA EL OLOR A ESTIERCOL GODER QUE DURA SE ME HA PUESTO LA POLLA*



El GOLOR a BOSTA


----------



## JoseII (6 Nov 2022)

Ninguna mujer decente se exhibe, ni en lo bueno ni en lo malo.
Lo mismo para los hombres.

El exhibicionismo denota narcisismo y un primer paso al desastre.

Que tu mano derecha no sepa lo que hace la izquierda


----------



## Busher (6 Nov 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Nunca he visto una feminazi recogiendo tomates y abriendo surco con una azada, la verdad.



Yo tampoco, pero apostaria a que hace falta azada para abrir surco y con una feminazi y ni se me ocurriria intentarlo si hay tomate.


PD:
Hecho el intento de chiste, he de decir que yo conozco y tengo un minimo de confianza con una mujer joven (veintipocos) que no es feminazi, que es amable, simpatica, agradable, que no lleva la cara de oler mierda de serie con todo el mundo y especialmente los hombres sino todo lo contrario y que no es imbecil pero hasta ella fue abducida por el miedo metido con calzador a las mujeres desde el feminazismo.

Recuerdo que hace meses hablando un poco con ella, me comento cosas sobre el miedo a que la atacasen por todas las cosas que pasaban y tal y cual. Yo le conteste que sencillamente fuese prudente, que tratase de no ponerse en situaciones comprometidas o peligrosas, que usase el sentido comun y que con eso bastaria para que las posibilidades de que le pasase algo grave eran minusculas, que en España la seguridad de las mujeres es, de largo, superior a la media europea y que no se dejase atenazar por el miedo mediatico politizado.
Basicamente le dije lo que casi todos aqui pensamos, ni mas ni menos... y no me replico, se quedo pensativa unos segundos y dijo que quiza yo tuviese razon pero que con tantas noticias malas y tal no podia evitarlo.

Asi es que creedme, hay mujeres que sin ser feminazis si que son suficientemente jovenes y moldeables y estan siendo manipuladas por las que si son feminazis para convertirlas en su ganado electoral.
Muchas de ellas, con inteligencia, experiencia y animo critico sabran salir de esa ratonera... otras no. Por eso creo que toda persona madura y experimentada (me da igual hombre o mujer, homo, trans o hetero...) que pueda ayudar a contrarestar con empatia y educacion toda esa campaña radicalizadora de la juventud que esta haciendo el feminazismo, deberia intentarlo en su entorno del mismo modo que advertiriamos a quien viesemos estar cayendo en brazos de una secta.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (6 Nov 2022)

Al final las únicas que no tienen la cabeza comida son las putas.

Las mujeres más decentes.


----------



## Vorsicht (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Una pastora que tiene muchos seguidores en youtube y que es famosa en este foro. Parecía que tenía dos dedos de frente pero ahora ha enseñado la patita diciendo que lo más importante para ella es la VdG. Y dice que es Graduada en Derecho. Hasta las pastoras tienen el cerebro infectado con la propaganda del Sistema.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



No es propaganda del sistema. Es inherente a la mujer.
Se nota que estáis con pocas.


----------



## SOY (6 Nov 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No es propaganda del sistema. Es inherente a la mujer.
> Se nota que estáis con pocas.



Hay mujeres en las que no ha calado la propaganda, aunque son las menos.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Vorsicht (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Hay mujeres en las que no ha calado la propaganda, aunque son las menos.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Otra vez, que no es propaganda. Lo llevan en su ADN. 
Otra cosa, es que se les haya dejado y favorecido que lo exterioricen y lo manifiesten en común.
Pero vosotros seguid con vuestras tontadas políticas.
No es política, es biología.


----------



## Falcatón (6 Nov 2022)

Me importa un cojón de pato lo que opine una pastora


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Se saca casi 5000 pavos al mes por culpa de parguelas como vosotros que abrís hilos haciéndole propaganda.
> 
> Y mientras os acusa de ser agresores en potencia, y en realidad.



Si hombre... No hay que tener seguidores ni nada para eso...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Nov 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Ninguna mujer decente se exhibe, ni en lo bueno ni en lo malo.
> Lo mismo para los hombres.
> 
> El exhibicionismo denota narcisismo y un primer paso al desastre.
> ...



Mateo 6:3, pero también el taoísmo:

Quien se sostiene de puntillas no permanece mucho tiempo en pie.
Quien da largos pasos no puede ir muy lejos.
Quien se exhibe carece de luz.
Quien se alaba no brilla.
Quien se ensalza no merece honores.
Quien se glorifica no llega.
Para Tao, estos excesos,
son como excrecencias y restos de comida que a todos repugnan.
Por eso, quien posee el Tao
no se detiene en ellos.

Tao Te King, cap. 24


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Si hombre... No hay que tener seguidores ni nada para eso...



Hay un tío en Youtube que en su canal analiza a otro youtubers y te estima con precisión lo que ganan.

Busca y verás.


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Hay un tío en Youtube que en su canal analiza a otro youtubers y te estima con precisión lo que ganan.
> 
> Busca y verás.



Podías decir el nombre... Si no a ver cómo le encuentras.


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Nov 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Podías decir el nombre... Si no a ver cómo le encuentras.


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Nov 2022)

Y hay varios de la familia con su canal propio.

Una fortuna


----------



## Galvani (6 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


>



Que pasada. Es que no crei que tenía tantos. Y en dos meses. Claro los tíos entran a verla... La hostia, y dice el del vídeo para ayudar a los animales jajaja. Estos se están haciendo de oro los humildes...


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Nov 2022)

El proceso es.

Forero aburrido ve a una tía haciendo bici enseñando las tetas. O en su defecto pastora con ojazos.

Abre hilo y enlace a YouTube al vídeo de su canal enseña tetas o ojazos.

Otros foreros pajilleros entran a ver si tienen tema para la próxima paja 

Aumentan las visitas de estas zorras. Digo zorras, una, por serlo, y la otra por apoyar la mierda de Genaro.

Ganan más dinero. Mucho más de lo que creéis.

Al aumentar las visitas el algoritmo de YouTube las sube en la lista.

Reciben más visitas. Todavía más dinero.

Se forran sin pegar un palo al agua.

Y las zorras se acaban riendo del forero subnormal profundo gran retrasado que hizo la gracia de decir...mirad ...una ciclista que enseña las tetas, y abrió un hilo. Y de todos los pajilleros que cayeron en el engaño.


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Nov 2022)

Este mismo hilo, que se abre con la intención de criticarla por ser una puta feminazi, lo que está consiguiendo es que ella reciba más dinero.

El OP, otro subnormal. Si es una feminazi no abras hilo con enlace a un vídeo suyo. Todos los pajilleros van a entran y va a ganar mucha pasta.

NO HAGAS PROPAGANDA A UNA FEMINAZI


----------



## Lumpen (6 Nov 2022)

No aprendéis nunca.

Entre que no tocáis pelo y la frustración, a cualquier loca le bailáis el agua…

Iros de putas coño, qué parecéis subnormales.


----------



## nraheston (6 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y esta tía quien es?



Una muchacha con un estilo de vida agrario, ganadero y ruralista, a la que el foro veía como potencial votante de VOX, como en Castilla y León, pero no lo es, al tener como aspecto más importante la violencia de género


----------



## ProfePaco (6 Nov 2022)

_Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género._

Esto es lo que te dice el subnormal mongolo cuándo abre este hilo.

PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (6 Nov 2022)

Jtube te la cuela de entrada o de salida.


----------



## Blackest (6 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


>



Veo un problema con ese método de cálculo, no tiene en cuenta que tiene adblock asi que 1000 personas que vean un video con un anuncion, no quiere decir que esas 1k personas hayan visto el anuncio.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Una muchacha con un estilo de vida agrario, ganadero y ruralista, a la que el foro veía como potencial votante de VOX, como en Castilla y León, pero no lo es, al tener como aspecto más importante la violencia de género



pues vale más lo primero que lo segundo, votar a VOX lo hace cualquiera hoy día en España y más que habrá

en cambio este tipo de individuas ya están en práctica extinción

es bueno que haya figuras de este tipo en estos tiempos


----------



## nraheston (6 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues vale más lo primero que lo segundo, votar a VOX lo hace cualquiera hoy día en España y más que habrá
> 
> en cambio este tipo de individuas ya están en práctica extinción
> 
> es bueno que haya figuras de este tipo en estos tiempos



A mí también me gusta mucho, pero lo ideal es que respete que el marido vaya de caza, o que incluso la mujer se apunte también a las monterías


----------



## Furymundo (6 Nov 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Al menos no dice biolencia machista.
> 
> Yo casi veo peor que mencione la lista de chindler como referencia cinematográfica.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> A mí también me gusta mucho, pero lo ideal es que respete que el marido vaya de caza, o que incluso la mujer se apunte también a las monterías



por ahí dicen que el novio es podemita, no se yo si será cazador... o lo uno o lo otro


----------



## cuasi-pepito (6 Nov 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Una muchacha con un estilo de vida agrario, ganadero y ruralista, a la que el foro veía como potencial votante de VOX, como en Castilla y León, pero no lo es, al tener como aspecto más importante la violencia de género



Su novio es un punk de cresta y todo, de los que ya no quedan. Un día salió su padrre en la mani en que la GC dió a los agricultores, y ella decía con orgullo que su padre era ex-miitar y patriota (probablemente miembro de Vox).

La tipa siempre intenta salir sin pintas, pero van con las de montaña y elásticos o de montaña (estilo borrokilla).

Es una tipa de pueblo, que puede tener novio anarquista y padre de Vox, y valorar que ambos son nobles de corazón, antes que rollos politiqueros de ciudad.

.....pero supongo que eso de quesu padre era ex-militar y patriota lo tiene que arreglar de akguna manera.

Las pijillas urbanas que votan a Vox abominan de ese tipo de vida "rural", por otra parte.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Nov 2022)

Qué sorpresa. Algún día tendríais que hacer la prueba. Hoy en día, con 15 años de leyes genáricas y femierdismo radical en la mochila, más décadas de femierdismo, al menos yo desde que tengo uso de razón, salid a la calle a preguntar a los seres de luz si se consideran feministas. Sólo esa pregunta. Luego venís y comentáis cuantos de esos seres de luz os han respondido, yo no, porque es una ideología que discrimina flagrantemente a los hombres.


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

a esta muchacha la habéis juzgao y sentenciao desde el minuto 1. 

Si nos fijamos en sus actos y no en lo que dice en bidrio de respuestas, tampoco me parece un caso como pa de avrir jilo de 10 páginas, nu sé.

Veis la motita y os parece demasiao, intoleraplaaaaaa


----------



## Paisdemierda (6 Nov 2022)

Esa güele a polla de perro a kms, ni con la minipolla de el perro.


----------



## nraheston (6 Nov 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Su novio es un punk de cresta y todo, de los que ya no quedan. Un día salió su padrre en la mani en que la GC dió a los agricultores, y ella decía con orgullo que su padre era ex-miitar y patriota (probablemente miembro de Vox).
> 
> La tipa siempre intenta salir sin pintas, pero van con las de montaña y elásticos o de montaña (estilo borrokilla).
> 
> ...



Me gustan ambos estilos de vida, son respetables, pero yo prefiero el rural.
Lo más importante de Naza es que es de mente abierta, y valora la libertad individual, la nobleza y la moral es lo más importante, al fin y al cabo, un izquierdista de pueblo no es animalista y hoplófobo como uno de ciudad, y sí, es compatible que el suegro de VOX tenga yerno de Podemos.
Yo tampoco estaría con una pijilla urbana que odia lo rural, he conocido a alguna de ese perfil que odia la caza, y tiende a ser clasista, además de tener mente cerrada.



Bernaldo dijo:


> por ahí dicen que el novio es podemita, no se yo si será cazador... o lo uno o lo otro



Al menos no es de PACMA.
Además, se le dio bombo a un cazador de Podemos por un accidente.




__





El cazador de Podemos que mató por accidente a un niño de cuatro años al confundirlo con un jabalí. – Asociación de Militares Españoles







ame1.org.es


----------



## bit (6 Nov 2022)

@El Richals apoya este hilo que buenas perricas se están llevando.


----------



## Decipher (6 Nov 2022)

Attention Whore es subnormal, menuda novedad.


----------



## el futuro (6 Nov 2022)

Persona que ve la tele = Subnormal


----------



## harrysas (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Ella no quiso decir eso, me lo dijo


----------



## Chispeante (6 Nov 2022)

La inmensa mayoría de las mujeres son firmes defensoras de la ideología feminazis, su que sean millonarias, funcionarias privilegiadas o hayan tenido una recua de planchabragas a su servicio. Que nos enengañen con eso de que las mujeres de verdad están en contra de los disparates del feminismo.


----------



## River in the street (6 Nov 2022)

Probablemente el 70% de sus seguidores sean hombres, cuando vea la palurda que deja de monetizar sus videos cambiara el discurso como buena veleta femenil


----------



## Yomimo (6 Nov 2022)

De la familia de la tía esta de youtubers rústicos, el único qué merece la pena y además es el genuino, el qué empezó todo, es el autóctono qué es el tío de la pava esta.


----------



## cuñado de bar (6 Nov 2022)

Un burbujero hace tiempo creo que dio en el clavo. Empezó su tío y se hizo famoso. Luego quiso hacer lo mismo el resto de la familia. Como dijo el forero, seguro que pactan todo antes de hacer los vídeos. Tú di esto, tú lo otro. Nazaret, ¡tú ponte pantalones apretados que dan más visitas!. La versión Paco del influencer. Aunque me parece mucho peor la ciclista funcionaria que va enseñando escote en los vídeos.

La sociedad cada vez da más asco. Si la gran mayoría son borregos, no sé qué esperáis. Pocas mujeres no creen en la estafa del sistema y éstas no suelen ir pregoneando por ahí lo que piensan. Además suelen estar ya pilladas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Nov 2022)

Exacto, demasiado callado, le tiene domesticado, menuda dominatrix debe ser esta tipa, lo mismo le da por culo con un arnés.


----------



## yixikh (6 Nov 2022)

Coronel BañosdeATOCHA dijo:


> *DICE QUE LE ENCANTA EL OLOR A ESTIERCOL GODER QUE DURA SE ME HA PUESTO LA POLLA*



Debería haber dicho que le gusta el olor a cuadra.
A mí me gusta, me recuerda a la infancia en el pueblo.


----------



## ProArian (6 Nov 2022)

Esta mujer, incluso se hizo un poco famosilla en 4chan, de vez encuando algun 4chaner hace un post sobre esta mujer, de que si es tradicional, que las españolas son las mejores y todo, ahora se van a decepcionar muchisimo.


----------



## Diablo (6 Nov 2022)

Si ya dijo en un video que toda su familia votaba al PSOE


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Es más fácil lograr un híbrido de caballo y humano que encontrar a una mujer no feminazi. Y ojo, que no vale que ellas te digan lo mucho que odian el feminismo. Eso es como cuando te cuentan lo mucho que odian a un malote y están mojando braga con él.



*Diana, Lili y Gaby son tres amigas que le abren las puertas de su casa a todo aquel que quiera compartir una hora junto a sus “gathijos”. Ni bien comenzaron, después de la pandemia, se convirtieron en un éxito de la gatoterapia.*





__





Mimos que calman: tres mujeres abrieron el primer café de gatos que es furor en Buenos Aires | TN


Diana, Lili y Gaby son tres amigas que le abren las puertas de su casa a todo aquel que quiera compartir una hora junto a sus “gathijos”. Ni bien comenzaron, después de la pandemia, se convirtieron en un éxito de la gatoterapia.




tn.com.ar


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Nov 2022)

Se cae un mito. Guardemos un minuto de silencio burbujos.


----------



## El CEO (6 Nov 2022)

Al final será familia de cierta ciclista y se cierra el esperpento


----------



## Hrodrich (6 Nov 2022)

Diagnóstico: Idealización del pútrido campo sumado al pagafanteo de virgen doritero cuarentón.

Vaya mezclas se van creando con los nuevos idolitos de Youtube, cada vez más de institución mental.

Mientras tanto la petarda esta junto al gañán paleto morisco de su tío monetizando vuestro retraso. El campo esta lleno de gentuza.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Nov 2022)

"Vaya, no me lo esperaba..."

En realidad yo SÍ, sabía que además de paleta era SUBNORMAL perdida.

Lo que pasa es que aquí los nuncafollistas rápidamente os prendáis de una borrega de pueblo sin dos dedos de frente


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2022)

nunca falta la clásica maricona de asfalto para insultar a una paisana...



Rextor88 dijo:


> "Vaya, no me lo esperaba..."
> 
> En realidad yo SÍ, sabía que además de paleta era SUBNORMAL perdida.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que aquí los nuncafollistas rápidamente os prendáis de una borrega de pueblo sin dos dedos de frente


----------



## Lammero (6 Nov 2022)

Yo ya me olía algo extraño cuando vi un vídeo suyo donde defendía lo de hablar raro, pero luego escribía los títulos de sus vídeos usando gañán-speak, como si fueran transcripciones fonéticas. Y ahora resulta que tiene estudios y todo, qué fraude xD

Las JudeoToberas en español son un erial, cada uno tiene los JodeTubos que se merece.


----------



## Adelaido (6 Nov 2022)

Onvre, con ese vozarrón y las maneras tan viriles que se gasta, muy tradwife/femenina no creo que sea. 

No me sorprende ni un pelito.


----------



## Cognome (6 Nov 2022)

Jjajaja lloran los pajilleros, de la pueblerina. Lo que he leído en este foro, "una mujer de los pies a la cabeza" a joderse.

Extremadura=zona pobre paco de mierda=socialismo odio señoritos=mujer trabajadora masculinizada=cero feminidad=feminazi.


----------



## Karamba (6 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


>



Nazareth, que te den likes y visitas tus hermanas sororas del punto lila


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Nov 2022)

Otra gilipollas. 
No me sorprende. Las mujeres en general son sucnors pero la occidental además hdp. 
No libra recordadlo ninguna.


----------



## ironpipo (6 Nov 2022)

Haber si tomáis nota y dejáis de promocionar a cualquier petarda que sale por ahí.


----------



## Funciovago (6 Nov 2022)

otra ignorante más que se cree lo que dice la caja tonta, ignorante e influenciable


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...





puajajajajaa todos los huelebragas del foro que se querían casar con ella. Me meo...

si es una mujera más. Cambio climatico y feminismo... a esa le ponen a sanchez delante y es un río. Si hasta le debe de poner que arruinen el campo.


----------



## calzonazos (6 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> y a conocidos tambien , en este foro empezaron a spamear a esta pasguata que no conoce nadie, asi estamos
> politica:
> -macarena olona basta que le metieran un palo en la rueda para que se pase de bando
> -ayuso: bailando con el culo de una tal anita que ni se quien es
> mientras un tipo como padre maravilla que hasta se presento en europarlamento para hablar de las falsas denuncias fue denostado por algun fustrado o trolls, en este mismo foro.



El hijodeputa de @Papá Maravilla iba de follanetis y tenía un puto de Psycho hijodeputa


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> casi seguro que cuando habla de violencia de género está pensando directamente en los casos de violencia real, porque casos hay, ella solo comete el error de asumir el lenguaje progre
> 
> pero, vamos, que en general le da mil vueltas a la mayoría de mujeres de su edad hoy



Aunque así sea, la violencia de género real no es un problema grave en España. Si me dijeras la muerte de varones en el trabajo poues vale. Pero las mujeres en España no están discriminadas en nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Aunque así sea, la violencia de género real no es un problema grave en España. Si me dijeras la muerte de varones en el trabajo poues vale. Pero las mujeres en España no están discriminadas en nada.



a ver, yo a esta muchacha no la sigo en su canal, aunque a su tío le miro más videos de vez en cuando, tiene algunos bastante interesantes

no se si está dando la paliza con el tema feminista, solo sospecho que no... si alguien puede demostrarlo con varios videos pues lo acepto, tampoco es una batalla que me interese demasiado, lo que sí veo claro es que la chavala tiene remango y tiene disposición para el campo, algo e lo que carecen la mayoría de su edad hoy... mucho más las voxeras, por ejemplo


----------



## XRL (6 Nov 2022)

me importa una mierda esta tía random

que manía con endiosar a la gente,como si tuviera algo de especial a los otros millones de mujeres 

nada,no tiene nada de especial


----------



## Yomimo (6 Nov 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> Si ya dijo en un video que toda su familia votaba al PSOE



Su tío el autóctono, no creo.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (6 Nov 2022)

HASTA "ME GUSTA EL NEGRO" HE AGUANTADO...


----------



## iases (6 Nov 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Es normal. No tiene medios intelectuales suficientes para hacer frente a la propaganda machacona 24/7.
> 
> Hay mucha gente que solo se informa por los medios de propaganda oficiales.
> 
> Edito: O sí sabe lo que hace y lo que quiere es una parte del pastel.



Mejor informarse en burbuja


----------



## wintermute81 (6 Nov 2022)

Si se ve a la legua que es una perroflauta, ¿que esperabais?


----------



## hyugaa (6 Nov 2022)

iases dijo:


> Mejor informarse en burbuja



La verdad nunca es buena, lo tuyo seria seguir informandote por la secta y antonio 3


----------



## iases (6 Nov 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> La verdad nunca es buena, lo tuyo seria seguir informandote por la secta y antonio 3



No veo la tele


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Nazareth, que te den likes y visitas tus hermanas sororas del punto lila



pero los cm la spamean aca


----------



## Floid (6 Nov 2022)

Quien es esta pedorra?


----------



## Killuminatis (6 Nov 2022)

El medio ambiente, la violencia de género y la pobreza.  
¿como puede tener una chica trabajadora de campo las mismas preocupaciones que una funci-progre rata de ciudad?
Las mujeres en España lo tienen muy complicado, es una locura, han ido a saco a por ellas.


----------



## Gorrino (6 Nov 2022)

A ver cuanto tarda en abrirse un Onlyfans como la Sopeña.


----------



## lappin7 (6 Nov 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> El medio ambiente, la violencia de género y la pobreza.
> ¿como puede tener una chica trabajadora de campo las mismas preocupaciones que una funci-progre rata de ciudad?
> Las mujeres en España lo tienen muy complicado, es una locura, han ido a saco a por ellas.



Exacto, grato comentario completamente sociológico
Y hace todavía más espeluznante el poder de la ideología progre


----------



## AsustaLerdos (6 Nov 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> En lo fundamental no hay diferencia alguna entre esta y la ciclista del OnlyFans
> 
> Las dos buscan sentirse aclamadas gracias a vender sus intimidades a desconocidos.
> 
> ...



Sí que existe sí, pero como dices nadie parec conocerlos o interesarse en ellos y sí en estos MINDUNDIS que puebla las redes influenciando a masas brainless y pobres de espiritu


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

ahi tiene el cambio flemaatico


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Nov 2022)

Las mujeres saben que la ley las respalda... Como iban a tirar piedras contra su propio tejado? Eso no sería muy inteligente por su parte. 
El problema realmente no son ellas, si no los aliades, cuckolds y eunucos que prefieren pegarse un tiro en el pie antes que defender sus derechos.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (6 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Otra hidolita de Varro que se os cae del pedestal a los vírgenes maricones del forito.



Las de pueblo son igual de pts que las de ciudad. El que haya tirado el anzuelo allí, sabe de lo que hablo.


----------



## Ufo (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...





Con lo bien que empezó la muchacha... Vaya desgracia de ideología


----------



## Ufo (6 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Otra hidolita de Varro que se os cae del pedestal a los vírgenes maricones del forito.



Todas es todas


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Nov 2022)

A ver todas tienen tara. Esta por lo menos sabe ganarse la vida con su trabajo y, además, se saca sus eurillos con los vídeos. 

No seré yo quién reniegue de ella como hizo Pedro con Jesús. 

Me cae bien la chica. Con sus virtudes y defectos


----------



## señortopocho (6 Nov 2022)

El feminismo tiene la partida ganada, xq toca la fibra de ellas y se adhieren a esos dogmas con más o menos fe porque creen que lo contrario es ir en contra de si mismas. 

Hay casos los menos que están fervientemente en contra. 

Una pena pero el feminismo es ingeniería social en Estado puro


----------



## Joaquim (6 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y esta tía quien es?



Una tía fea, que hace un trabajo que hacían tradicionalmente los hombres, viste como una tirada y, oh sorpresa, es Feminazi!!


----------



## Joaquim (6 Nov 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> El feminismo tiene la partida ganada, xq toca la fibra de ellas y se adhieren a esos dogmas con más o menos fe porque creen que lo contrario es ir en contra de si mismas.
> 
> Hay casos los menos que están fervientemente en contra.
> 
> Una pena pero el feminismo es ingeniería social en *Estado* puro



Y nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## jakk (6 Nov 2022)

28 años 0 hijos feminazi comunista y con novio mugremita con moño y tatuajes 

Y se mueren por ella los viejazos del foro


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Nov 2022)

Hombre no se puede generalizar. Está al menos sabe ganarse la vida con un trabajo duro y sacrificado.

Luego si da con un gilipollas que le paga los vicios pues mejor para ella.

Recuerda que ante el vicio de pedir siempre esta la virtud de no dar.

Yo te puedo asegurar que no mantengo a mi mujer. Ella gana su dinero y los gastos de la casa y alimentación van a medias.

Lógicamente con el resto de su dinero puede hacer lo que le de la gana al igual que lo hago yo.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Nov 2022)

11 páginas...





No hay solución posible


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

vamos a ver si os dais cuen, vosotros podéis estar de acuerdo con que se introdusca tesnologida en el fúmbol, pero no en que esa tesnologida sirva a un par de clucs y se manipule to la competición según convenga pa tener el control acsoluto de to la estrustura der fümbol. 

pues todo es algo un poco asín, no? lo del fúmbol, salvando la distansia, es sólo un ejemplo pa que de se hentienda. en principio parece que puede servir pa algunos casos y luego resulta que ta to como manipulao de forma deliberada y que unos sacan un provecho, privilejios y cositas y todos tienen que callar y al final se desvirtúa to y ya nadie sabe pa qué sirve pero todos lo invocan pa lo suyo.

No podemos de saber los poderes en las somvras que juegan por detrás.


----------



## Pichorrica (6 Nov 2022)

No dudeis que dentro de poco aparezca algún cartel o entrada de Twitter de podemos o psoe con ésta y la familia.

Porque por lo que leo en los comentarios, está pidiendo a gritos su puesto en politica


----------



## 《Judas》 (6 Nov 2022)

por otra parte, no sé por qué tiene tanta atención aquí en el floro


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Nov 2022)

El Richar con el culo apretao.


----------



## Killuminatis (6 Nov 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> Exacto, grato comentario completamente sociológico
> Y hace todavía más espeluznante el poder de la ideología progre



Y obviamente Nazareth no sabe que su principal enemigo del campo son los que dicen preocuparse del medio ambiente, su principal escollo para encontrar marido será la violencia de género que hace que los hombres pasen de iniciar relaciones y que si algún día la cosa se pone jodida de verdad, ella tendrá que dar de comer a los pobres gracias a sus animales. 
Menuda obra de teatro nos ha tocado.


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


>



Todo lo contrario de lo que dicen en ese vídeo, en el que defienden la falacia de autoridad. La diferencia entre las opiniones no depende del autor sino de los argumentos que use. Precisamente la plandemia ha sido una gran demostración de falacias de autoridad, de los que estaban a sueldo diciendo gilipolleces y mentiras.


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Borrada mi suscripción a su canal.



Pero antes la habrás puesto a caldo en los comentarios, espero.


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> A mi lo que me hace perder toda esperanza con este foro, ya de este estercolero de país ni hablemos, es que le deis tanta atención a subnormales como la de este hilo o la retrasada de la ciclista que sacan buena pasta de los babosos y no aportan una mierda y luego a gente como el murciano encabronao que se deja lps cojones y la salud por denunciar este lodazal ni le prestais atención
> 
> Luego venís a quejaros de que las putas estas estan crecidas y empoderadas pero si sois vosotros que las teneis así, payasos



También se hartan de odiar a los anglos y luego pierden el culo escribiendo en espanglish.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (6 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Todo lo contrario de lo que dicen en ese vídeo, en el que defienden la falacia de autoridad. La diferencia entre las opiniones no depende del autor sino de los argumentos que use. Precisamente la plandemia ha sido una gran demostración de falacias de autoridad, de los que estaban a sueldo diciendo gilipolleces y mentiras.



En el vídeo no defienden la falacia de autoridad.

En el mundo actual la noción de autoridad es probablemente la más desvirtuada de todas, porque al poder AUTORITARIO le interesa ocultarse bajo la pátina favorable de la AUTORIDAD.

La AUTORIDAD no es algo que se imponga, eso es el AUTORITARISMO.

Un experimento sencillo para entender el caos que tenemos en la cabeza es preguntar:

”¿El que tiene AUTORIDAD es el…?”

Si responde “autoritario” ya sabe que lo han lavado exitosamente el cerebro. El autoritario es el que IMPONE el sutoritarismo

Quien tiene AUTORIDAD es el AUTORIZADO. Pero no ”autorizado” por una licencia… sino como en la frase “habló la voz autorizada en la materia”

La AUTORIDAD se MERECE, se gana, SURGE espontáneamente, por el propio reconocimiento que hace la gente a los propios méritos. Es decir, no se impone, no hay institución ni órgano ni colectivo que tengan potestad para darla. Cualquier “autoridad” así otorgada es realmente AUTORITARISMO, un espejismo, una fantochada, pura propaganda.

AUTORIDAD es un concepto de derecho consuetudinario, surge de la voluntad popular. No puede ser otorgado, y tampoco es necesariamente bueno per sé. En una sociedad enferma la autoridad la ostentan los más dementes, como ocurre hoy en día con los ídolos de masas, aunque desde el punto de vista objetivo estos ídolos no son la verdadera autoridad porque sus méritos no son tales en tanto en cuanto no son dignos de Dios.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (6 Nov 2022)

Nooooo !!!! ....otra rendida al NWO y sus cliches jajajaa


----------



## salgado (6 Nov 2022)

Cada día es más meritorio encontrar mujeres críticas con la religión feminista. *Es un dato magnífico para filtrar.* *Feminazi = MEDIOCRIDAD*, covidiotas-borregos en la inmensa mayoría de casos y algunas aprovechadas que viven de ello.

En cuanto a esta chica. Puede que no conozca el tema y esté usando tópicos del momento que escucha a diario y repite como papagayo: cambio climático, violencia de género... Hablando sin saber. Ojalá sea así y tenga remedio.


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> El novio es perroflauta podemita que esperabais?



Novio perroflatua, novia feminista. Cuando tenga otro novio tendrá la ideología del nuevo novio. Así funcionan.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Nov 2022)

nop, parece que el rumbo lo marca el padre de ella...



qbit dijo:


> Novio perroflatua, novia feminista. Cuando tenga otro novio tendrá la ideología del nuevo novio. Así funcionan.


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.



Esa dice lo que cree que le dará más visitas y aceptación social. Si estuviéramos en la España de Franco no diría esas cosas, ¿verdad? Lo más importante para esa y para todas es: "YO, "YO" y "YO", y para eso, para beneficiar su yo, dirá lo que esté de moda en la época en la que vivan.

Ha estudiado Derecho. Otra del montón.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



Pues una chavala de izquierdas. Le interesa la violencia de género, el medio ambiente y la pobreza.

No lo veo raro para una chica de su edad, y no digamos si tenemos en cuenta la propaganda con la que la machacan.

Por cierto he acertado su color favorito.

PD: Joder, no es tan joven, tiene 28 años. Aun así, sigue siendo normal hoy en día.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (6 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Ha estudiado Derecho. Otra del montón.



No es otra del montón. Eso es lo que vende en su canal de YouTube. Fíjese en que el video del OP no está en su canal sino en el de… ¡bingo!

Su familia no solo acapara Youtube sino que parece que en la zona también son los que acaparan terrenos. Nada que ver con unos angelitos.

El mundo actual está podrido hasta los cimientos y es practicamente imposible encontrar personas que no se muevan por patrones de egoismo, poder y dinero.

Por cierto si le interesa ampliar sobre qué entiende De Prada por “autoridad”, le dejo este documento:


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Nov 2022)

Richarl, calienta que te toca...


----------



## lostsoul242 (6 Nov 2022)

Que le preocupe la violencia de genero no la convierte en feminazi , a saber si su padre era un borracho que pegaba a su madre . 
Cuando la vea con los sobacos moraos y el pelo a tazon en una manifa de Podemos entonces pensare que es feminazi . 

P.D TODAS las mujeres son feministas , por si no lo sabiais aun .


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> No es otra del montón. Eso es lo que vende en su canal de YouTube. Fíjese en que el video del OP no está en su canal sino en el de… ¡bingo!
> 
> Su familia no solo acapara Youtube sino que parece que en la zona también son los que acaparan terrenos. Nada que ver con unos angelitos.
> 
> ...



Me refiero a que la gente que estudia Derecho lo hacen por estudiar algo, pues es como un cajón de sastre de gente sin vocación por algo concreto. Estudiar leyes humanas además, siempre cambiantes, y no estudios "eternos", como las ciencias o ingenierías, indica una falta de interés por el conocimiento superior eterno de la naturaleza, prefiriendo el mundano humano para estar mejor adaptados "a lo que hay".


----------



## Le Truhan (6 Nov 2022)

Solo hay esperanza en un sitio, en todo los demás y más si son ideologías es esteril.


----------



## NIKK (6 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



A ver, subnormal ¿me tengo que tragar el vídeo entero de esta petarda? ¿donde dice que es la viogen? que pareces subnormal; pon el minuto donde lo dice, gilipollas y no hagas perder el tiempo atontao.


----------



## petete44 (6 Nov 2022)

lostsoul242 dijo:


> Que le preocupe la violencia de genero no la convierte en feminazi , a saber si su padre era un borracho que pegaba a su madre .
> Cuando la vea con los sobacos moraos y el pelo a tazon en una manifa de Podemos entonces pensare que es feminazi .
> 
> P.D TODAS las mujeres son feministas , por si no lo sabiais aun .



te lo hago facil y sencillo, todo supuesto antifeminista parece mas preocupado por los transexuales que por la viogen, ,en especial putinianos.
a mi me preocupa la viogen . 
si esa mamerta influencer ahora recibe sobre para seguir con la viogen , es enemigo, punto. amen de vivir del cuento y de la monetizacion de youtube fingiendo la gran conservadora, es un personaje que hace estoy seguro que a duras penas hace algo en ese campo.


----------



## Boker (6 Nov 2022)

.
No pienso darle al PLAY y generarle ingresos a esa empoderada rural


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Nov 2022)

A mí está chavala me cae bien. A pesar de ser una influmonguer es de lo más potable del internet. Que tendrá sus cosillas, como todos, pero ya está. Me parece curranta, honrada y sencilla.

Otra cosa es lo que os montéis en vuestras cabecitas


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (7 Nov 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Me refiero a que la gente que estudia Derecho lo hacen por estudiar algo, pues es como un cajón de sastre de gente sin vocación por algo concreto. Estudiar leyes humanas además, siempre cambiantes, y no estudios "eternos", como las ciencias o ingenierías, indica una falta de interés por el conocimiento superior eterno de la naturaleza, prefiriendo el mundano humano para estar mejor adaptados "a lo que hay".



Tiene usted toda la razón y así puedo ponerle ejemplos personales a raudales.

No obstante, en el caso concreto de esta moza, me parece que estudió derecho, además de por eso, para poder saberse todas las triquiñuelas para que su clan pueda seguir expandiendo aprovechandose de todos los beneficios que puedan sacar del sistema, que en el fondo es lo que usted dice, estar ”adaptada a lo que hay”.

Por otra parte, yo no rechazo tajantemente el Derecho, porque no lo entiendo como lo que es hoy (el estudio de las formas legitimadas de coacción, es decir, de la creación de mandatos) sino como su concepción tradicional, inseparable de las Leyes Universales, o sea, entendiendo el verdadero Derecho como el consuetudinario, negativo, iusnaturalismo: comportamientos humanos surgidos espontaneamente fruto de la interacción libre y por tanto consecuencia directa de la Naturaleza del hombre, algo que no es cambiante en absoluto y limitándose a observar y como mucho poner por escrito lo observado.


----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



gracias por el aviso, ya me he desuscrito, y ademas es ecologeta


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí está chavala me cae bien. A pesar de ser una influmonguer es de lo más potable del internet. Que tendrá sus cosillas, como todos, pero ya está. Me parece curranta, honrada y sencilla.
> 
> Otra cosa es lo que os montéis en vuestras cabecitas



no nos montamos nada, lo ha dicho ella, y si tanto nos odias no se que haces todo el dia en este foro


----------



## VASILI BORRACHOWSKI (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí está chavala me cae bien. A pesar de ser una influmonguer es de lo más potable del internet. Que tendrá sus cosillas, como todos, pero ya está. Me parece curranta, honrada y sencilla.
> 
> Otra cosa es lo que os montéis en vuestras cabecitas



corporativismo entre mujeres

"pobechita, a saber lo desesperada que estaba como para matar a su hija"

"no les quedaba otra salida que inmolarse"


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> no nos montamos nada, lo ha dicho ella, y si tanto nos odias no se que haces todo el dia en este foro



Me he visto el vídeo, y la chavala habla de muchas cosas. Que son sus cosas.

De todo el vídeo sólo os habéis quedado con que le preocupa la violencia de género.

Yo no os odio, solamente me hacéis gracia.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (7 Nov 2022)

Jojojojojo burbujarras con el culaco en llamas


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

VASILI BORRACHOWSKI dijo:


> corporativismo entre mujeres
> 
> "pobechita, a saber lo desesperada que estaba como para matar a su hija"
> 
> "no les quedaba otra salida que inmolarse"



Si la tía fuera una petarda no tendría ningún problema en decirlo. Para mí ésta es la gente que mola


----------



## VASILI BORRACHOWSKI (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me he visto el vídeo, y la chavala habla de muchas cosas. Que son sus cosas.
> 
> De todo el vídeo sólo os habéis quedado con que le preocupa la violencia de género.
> 
> Yo no os odio, solamente me hacéis gracia.



Yo tampoco te odio mujer, ni a ti ni a la del video

¿Te quieres cambiar de sexo? Adelante ¿Eres simpatizante de ETA o de Podemos? Pues ok ¿Ves La Sexta Noche? Muy bien

Simplemente me dáis igual, opino aquí lo que sea, y adiós muy buenas


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si la tía fuera una petarda no tendría ningún problema en decirlo. Para mí ésta es la gente que mola



el pueblo ha hablado , vox populi vox dei


----------



## M4rk (7 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y esta tía quien es?



Una mujer. No necesitas más para entender el título del hilo.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

VASILI BORRACHOWSKI dijo:


> Yo tampoco te odio mujer, ni a ti ni a la del video
> 
> ¿Te quieres cambiar de sexo? Adelante ¿Eres simpatizante de ETA o de Podemos? Pues ok ¿Ves La Sexta Noche? Muy bien
> 
> Simplemente me dáis igual, opino aquí lo que sea, y adiós muy buenas



Yo me descojono en este foro, es difícil encontrar gente tan zumbada de la cabeza. Es como ir al circo


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> el pueblo ha hablado , vox populi vox dei


----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> sólo os habéis quedado con que le preocupa la violencia de género.



y te parece poco motivo como para pasar de ella? gorda nuncafollista


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2022)

Ellas son así


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> y te parece poco motivo como para pasar de ella? gorda nuncafollista



No te ha explicado por qué, gordo nuncafollista


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1252716



ahora le vamos a hacer un escrache






mira aca antes de la operacion de estetica de youtube


----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No te ha explicado por qué, gordo nuncafollista



Ni tampoco me interesa, monja freelance. Una persona que cree que existe tal cosa como la violencia de genero es alguien al que se debe tener lo mas lejos posible. Si al menos dijera que le preocupa la violencia domestica se lo podria comprar, pero decir violencia de genero ya es hembrista en si mismo.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

No me gustan los youtubers


----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ellas son así



Gracias pablo por dejarme el chalet y los niños. Tu sueldo por ahora no lo necesito.


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Gracias pablo por dejarme el chalet y los niños. Tu sueldo por ahora no lo necesito.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2022)

ha dao to las respuestas correptas

puede seguir con el canal de las cabras


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Ni tampoco me interesa, monja freelance. Una persona que cree que existe tal cosa como la violencia de genero es alguien al que se debe tener lo mas lejos posible. Si al menos dijera que le preocupa la violencia domestica se lo podria comprar, pero decir violencia de genero ya es hembrista en si mismo.



A mí me parece una tontería lo de la violencia de género. El odio a la mujer por ser mujer es un % ínfimo. Lo que sí existe es el odio por no ser el ideal de mujer, lo cual es completamente imposible, porque Dios no nos hizo con moldes.


----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me parece una tontería lo de la violencia de género. El odio a la mujer por ser mujer es un % ínfimo. Lo que sí existe es el odio por no ser el ideal de mujer, lo cual es completamente imposible, porque Dios no nos hizo con moldes.



que no, que no se trata de las mujeres, ambos sexos sufrimos esa clase de problemas, a ver si te piensas que entre tios no hay esa clase de movidas y de complejos


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> que no, que no se trata de las mujeres, ambos sexos sufrimos esa clase de problemas, a ver si te piensas que entre tios no hay esa clase de movidas y de complejos



Nos ha jodido, vosotros no sois de hierro, aunque os de por aparentarlo. No os puteais telita entre vosotros


----------



## Karamba (7 Nov 2022)

Killuminatis dijo:


> *«El medio ambiente, la violencia de género y la pobreza».  *
> ¿como puede tener una chica trabajadora de campo *las mismas preocupaciones* que una funci-progre rata de ciudad?



Quería Agenda 2030, y tendrá Agenda 2030 en formato "taza y media".
Que cuelgue un vídeo dentro de 8 años para contarnos cómo van _«sus preocupaciones»_.


----------



## VASILI BORRACHOWSKI (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me parece una tontería lo de la violencia de género. El odio a la mujer por ser mujer es un % ínfimo. Lo que sí existe es el odio por no ser el ideal de mujer, lo cual es completamente imposible, porque Dios no nos hizo con moldes.



En el mundo hay odio de ricos contra pobres, y de pobres contra ricos

el feo odia al guapo, el inmigrante pobre odia al que vive bien, el parado odia al funcionario, la rubia odia a la morena, el bajo odia al alto y el calvo odia al que tiene pelo

el casado odia al soltero, el que folla poco odia al que folla mucho, el que folla mucho quiere follar aún más y odia a las mujeres que le gustan pero no follan con él

hay odio desde adan y eva pero nos quieren convencer de que el peor de los odios es el del hombre hacia la mujer, cuando es un odio más de entre los millones de odios que hay desde que el mundo es mundo

divide y vencerás, y gracias a eso, tenemos a una generación de bobas que se creen que los hombres, así en abstracto, les han arruinado la vida: victimistas victimizándose en redes sociales: "soy mujer y me gustaría ser ministra, pero como soy mujer tengo que trabajar en un RODILLA, si fuera un hombre sería una directora de cine de éxito o una ejecutiva o sería Cristiano Ronaldo"

a mi me causa risa y lo veo con la curiosidad del entomólogo que ve una cucaracha, o del usuario de burbuja que ve los hilos sobre las faggotas enseñando el DNI para auto-humillarse

si tuviera una hija así, mi único consejo sería: deja de victimizarte, no eres especial, no eres la mejor, no culpes a los demás de tus fracasos, juega tus cartas y trata de ser feliz, pero no te auto-engañes

el discurso de la violencia de género se basa en una falsa conspiración de los hombres contra las mujeres, el mayor número de conspiracionistas que hay en España se concentra en el colectivo feminista


----------



## Persea (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nos ha jodido, vosotros no sois de hierro, aunque os de por aparentarlo. No os puteais telita entre vosotros



no se que hay de verdad en eso de que las mujeres se putean mucho entre ellas, supongo que es un topicazo mas. Los tios tambien lo hacen algunos, eso no depende tanto del sexo sino de la personalidad.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (7 Nov 2022)

Hace nada la bicicletas, y ahora la pastora.
Joder, que son _youtuberas_, no espereis nada que se salga del guion...

Por cierto, curioso que se llame Nazaret y solo lea best-sellers de mierda, en vez de un libro de verdad, o por ejemplo... La Biblia?


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

VASILI BORRACHOWSKI dijo:


> En el mundo hay odio de ricos contra pobres, y de pobres contra ricos
> 
> el feo odia al guapo, el inmigrante pobre odia al que vive bien, el parado odia al funcionario, la rubia odia a la morena, el bajo odia al alto y el calvo odia al que tiene pelo
> 
> ...



Lo que vas a ser es lo que te curres tu en la vida. Ya está


----------



## Karamba (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí está chavala me cae bien. A pesar de ser una influmonguer es de lo más potable del internet. Que tendrá sus cosillas, como todos, pero ya está. Me parece curranta, honrada y sencilla....



....y feminazi, _juapa_.
Que _te sa olvidao_.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> no se que hay de verdad en eso de que las mujeres se putean mucho entre ellas, supongo que es un topicazo mas. Los tios tambien lo hacen algunos, eso no depende tanto del sexo sino de la personalidad.



A mi quién más me ha puteado en la vida ha sido una mujer, pero quién más me ha ayudado también ha sido una.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2022)

Avrid jilo con la batería esa de preguntas que le han hecho y que cada uno responda.

Sería divertidísimo


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ....y feminazi, _juapa_.
> Que _te sa olvidao_.



Eso a quien le tiene que importar es al Richal


----------



## circodelia2 (7 Nov 2022)

Ay !! que se nos desmonta el sombrajo. 
....


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Avrid jilo con la batería esa de preguntas que le han hecho y que cada uno responda.
> 
> Sería divertidísimo



Va a ser un troleo maximo


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Va a ser un troleo maximo



pero hay que responder en serio, con sinceridaj

empieza tú si quieres


----------



## Karamba (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso a quien le tiene que importar es al Richal



Claro, a mí me tiene que dar igual que vaya por ahí esparciendo "el viruhhh del chochomarzo", quicir, la lacra feminazi.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Claro, a mí me tiene que dar igual que vaya por ahí esparciendo "el viruhhh del chochomarzo", quicir, la lacra feminazi.



Pero si no ha dicho más que que le preocupa. No está dando discursos al respecto. A mí me preocupan los perros y no voy exigiendo cafeterías exclusivas para ellos.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero hay que responder en serio, con sinceridaj
> 
> empieza tú si quieres



En este foro? En serio?


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En este foro? En serio?



en serio o como te brote


----------



## Karamba (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si no ha dicho más que que le preocupa. No está dando discursos al respecto. A mí me preocupan los perros y no voy exigiendo cafeterías exclusivas para ellos.



Lo dicho, quería Agenda 2030, y..... tendrá taza y media.
Taluecses.


----------



## Sanctis (7 Nov 2022)

Sois todos una panda de mongolos.

La chica habla de la violencia de género o de Los pilares de la tierra como aquel del bar que dice "Anguita es el mejor político y mira que soy de derechas" o el moderno resabido dice aquello de "Woody Allen = humor inteligente".

Frases aprendidas de rigor, pero Nazaret es una tia que pasa de esas movidas. No es una persona que sepa ni quiera saber de movimientos políticos o de debates intelectuales aburguesados.

Ella sabe de tierra, de asnos, de semillas, de tractores, de recoger aceitunas, de cocinar potaje, de cuando va a llover, de que quiere una gallina para incubar y de diez mil cosas más que suponen la naturaleza.

La vida del campo es durisima. 

Es una curranta de sol a sol que se deja el lomo todos los días, que sabe amar a los animales y entenderlos, no como el urbanita subnormal que tiene un perro de 50 kilos y sangre pastora en su piso de 30 metros.

Pocas mujeres en este país vas a encontrar así.

Respeto máximo para ella.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Lo dicho, quería Agenda 2030, y..... tendrá taza y media.
> Taluecses.



Yo creo que vivirá muy tranquila en el pueblo, sabe hacer de todo


----------



## Karamba (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo creo que *vivirá muy tranquila en el pueblo*, sabe hacer de todo



Que nos lo cuente ella de su propia voz dentro de 8 años.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Que nos lo cuente ella de su propia voz dentro de 8 años.



Yo no veo que viva mal


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2022)

venga, listos, respondec a esas preguntas. A ver k desís vosotros


----------



## sisebuto (7 Nov 2022)

En esto la chica es como el común, lo mas importante siempre será lo que más salga habitualmente por la tele, sea la violencia genárica, la plandemia, Bin Laden o la sumisión química. Si repasamos el último medio siglo en el que el personal se ha relacionado con el mundo a través de la caja tonta esto es una norma inexorable. Ya lo dijo con toda la razón el golfo del Richard.









Pero curiosamente nadie cuestiona el tele y ahí tenemos la gran falla porque se trata de un dispositivo de hipnosis al que nos tienen enganchados desde muy niños y con el que programan nuestra visión de la realidad. ¿O no se llama 'programación' lo que emiten?


----------



## Karamba (7 Nov 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo no veo que viva mal



Como dijo el otro.... dentro de 8-10 años, _«a España no la va a reconocer ni la madre que la parió»_.
Guardo hilo de Nazareth para reflote sano dentro de 8 años.

¿Pero qué violencia de Genaro la preocupa?.
-Yo no he visto en mi puta vida una tía con el ojo morado de un golpe​-Sólo veo 50 muertas que dicen los medios, que a saber cuántas son por joderle la vida a un tío hasta el infinito​-Sólo veo decenas de miles de niños a los que les expropian al padre por sus coños morenos.​-Sólo veo más de 10 niños al año asesinados por sus coños progenitores.​-etc, etc. etc.​
Pero «_me preocupa la violencia de Genaro»._
Nazareth, _«donde pongas los chines, no pongas el chichi»._ Además de feminazi, es cortita de miras.

Jevitronka, ¿qué porcentaje de las visitas a su canal de _Yiutiub_ PIENSAS TÚ que son de féminas?. Así, _abuela-pluma_....


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Como dijo el otro.... dentro de 8-10 años, _«a España no la va a reconocer ni la madre que la parió»_.
> Guardo hilo de Nazareth para reflote sano dentro de 8 años.
> 
> ¿Pero qué violencia de Genaro la preocupa?.
> ...



Ni putísima idea, la mayoría será de burbujos. Yo he visto de ello lo que enlazais aquí


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2022)

quién se anima?

*poj mirar

1 ) cuál es tu animal favorito?*
*2) qué genaros musicales escuchias?
3) cuál es tu comida favorita?
4) cuáles son tus pasatiempos?
5) cuál es tu pinícula favorita?
6) qué gustos rarunos tienes?
7) cuál es tu libro favorito?
8) qué cosas te dan mieditor?
9) cuál es tu serie favorita?
10) ties heztudios piltrafilla?
11) qué personaje histórico te gustaría conocer?
12) qué trabajos has tenido?
13) qué cosas no soportas?
14) cuál es el apodo de tu familia?
15) tienes novio?
16) quién es tu famoso favorito?
17) qué causas soociales te preocupan?
18) cuál es tu color favorito?
19) cuál es tu bebida favorita?*
*20) cuantos años tienes?

puej nada
venga*


----------



## Busher (7 Nov 2022)

1 Todos menos los dodos
2 Acid sinfonico
3 Una que me hagan bien
4 Picar piedra al sol
5 Aqui huele a muerto. Pues yo no he sido
6 Contestar test
7 Las paginas amarillas
8 Beber agua
9 La 8 de BMW
10 La carrera del galgo y un Master del universo
11 Atila. Estoy harto de cortar el cerped
12 Churrero, astronauta, sexador de pollos y hombre bala
13 Las preguntas impares
14 Los vecinos
15 Uno o ninguno
16 El redactor del teletexto
17 Todas. Todas me causan preocupacion. Malditas causas sociales...
18 El transparente
19 El fairy con limon
20 El doble de los que tenia cuando tenia la mitad


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Sois todos una panda de mongolos.
> 
> La chica habla de la violencia de género o de Los pilares de la tierra como aquel del bar que dice "Anguita es el mejor político y mira que soy de derechas" o el moderno resabido dice aquello de "Woody Allen = humor inteligente".
> 
> ...



Respeto máximo no. Tiene un trabajo menos duro que aguantar en una empresa Paco a jefes y compañeros y el estrés, eso seguro. Además ella quiere hacer eso. No es ninguna estrella.

Lo de que pasa de política... Ya ya, como todos los que dicen eso pero luego no hacen más que quejarse de Ayuso y el que haya que no sea de su palo... Todos son igual. Apolítico= progre o rojo. No hace falta que vea debates.

Te puede gustar más o menos su canal pero no hay porqué idolatrar a nadie. En este país cada uno mira su ombligo y estos no son menos.


----------



## Rextor88 (7 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> nunca falta la clásica maricona de asfalto para insultar a una paisana...



Nací y me crié en un pueblo, subnormal. Ya dije que los de pueblo no suelen ser tan paletos como esta subnormal y su familia. Que además de paletos son analfabetos y van dando lecciones de cosas de las que no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## omin0na (7 Nov 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Es normal. No tiene medios intelectuales suficientes para hacer frente a la propaganda machacona 24/7.
> 
> Hay mucha gente que solo se informa por los medios de propaganda oficiales.
> 
> Edito: O sí sabe lo que hace y lo que quiere es una parte del pastel.



bueno para lo que ha querido bien que se enfrenata al pensamiento unico, por mi parte esta muerta. y no dare click a ningun video mas suyo, ni una visita mas.


----------



## omin0na (7 Nov 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> En lo fundamental no hay diferencia alguna entre esta y la ciclista del OnlyFans
> 
> Las dos buscan sentirse aclamadas gracias a vender sus intimidades a desconocidos.
> 
> ...



AMIGO LE HAS DADO DE PLENO AL CLAVO.

Por mi parte no solo voy a no dar click a ni un video que pongan aqui de ambas, es mas estoy pensando en poner en el ignore a las personas que traigan sus videos aqui....


----------



## usuario baneado (7 Nov 2022)

Es mujer,¿esperabais que tuviera criterio propio?


----------



## Hipérbole (7 Nov 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> El proceso es.
> 
> Forero aburrido ve a una tía haciendo bici enseñando las tetas. O en su defecto pastora con ojazos.
> 
> ...



De verdad, qué mierda de mundo vivimos y qué poca dignidad. Lo peor, y muchos no se dan cuenta, es que se burlan sarcásticamente de la gente, en este caso, de los hombres; que para colmo, a muchos les parece gracioso que eso ocurra mientras no les afecte, claro. Por eso, hay tanta pasividad. Esto es como antiguamente, que no se supiera que un hombre fuera maltratado por su mujer porque en vez de recibir apoyo recibía burlas, y si en su orgullo decidiera hacer algo el que iba a ser llamado maltratador es él. ¡Ah espera, que sigue ocurriendo y de forma mucho más descarada!

No tenemos remedio


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2022)

da igual dónde nacieras y te criaras, no se te ve muy ágil...

el tío de esta -que es el referente- y resto de familia se han creado un nicho yutubero, aprovechando su especifidad, la cual está claro que no es compartida por tanta gente, si la mayoría de familia intenta estandarizarse y homologarse al clásico canon urbano, pues esos pasos por detrás que van

en tu lenguaje se nota esa huída de "lo paleto", evidentemente ni aunque quisieras iba a lograr lo que han logrado ELLOS, CON LO SUYO Y SIN SALIRSE DE SU PUEBLO

con toda esa paletada -sin complejos- ya te han superado, TONTAINA!

ya puedes seguir intentando reirte de ellos y llamarles paletos, mientras te adelantan a toda velocidad



Rextor88 dijo:


> Nací y me crié en un pueblo, subnormal. Ya dije que los de pueblo no suelen ser tan paletos como esta subnormal y su familia. Que además de paletos son analfabetos y van dando lecciones de cosas de las que no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> AMIGO LE HAS DADO DE PLENO AL CLAVO.
> 
> Por mi parte no solo voy a no dar click a ni un video que pongan aqui de ambas, es mas estoy pensando en poner en el ignore a las personas que traigan sus videos aqui....



hay que quemarla en la hoguera nos engaño a todxs con su cara de galleta, esto es inadmisible


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> da igual dónde nacieras y te criaras, no se te ve muy ágil...
> 
> el tío de esta -que es el referente- y resto de familia se han creado un nicho yutubero, aprovechando su especifidad, la cual está claro que no es compartida por tanta gente, si la mayoría de familia intenta estandarizarse y homologarse al clásico canon urbano, pues esos pasos por detrás que van
> 
> ...



es abogada una listilla que vio el nicho de mercado para un discurso paleto, ademas no enseña nada mientras otros se toman la molestia de enseñar algo util.
hay que llevarla a la hoguera y expropiar su campo , he dicho


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> es abogada una listilla que vio el nicho de mercado para un discurso paleto, ademas no enseña nada mientras otros se toman la molestia de enseñar algo util.
> hay que llevarla a la hoguera y expropiar su campo , he dicho



hay cosas que no se pueden impostar... y me da la impresión que el discurso ese del medio ambiente, ideología de género, etc.... sí que es impostado, ahí probablemente sí que esté pensando en la calculadora yutubera

como digo, no sigo sus vídeos -más bien los de su tío- así que los que los seguís podréis demostrar que está dando la matraca con ese asunto

vamos, espero que sigáis sus vídeos porque si lo estáis haciendo en base al comentario en uno... estaría hablando flacamente de vuestro buen critero


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> hay cosas que no se pueden impostar... y me da la impresión que el discurso ese del medio ambiente, ideología de género, etc.... sí que es impostado, ahí probablemente sí que esté pensando en la calculadora yutubera
> 
> como digo, no sigo sus vídeos -más bien los de su tío- así que los que los seguís podréis demostrar que está dando la matraca con ese asunto
> 
> vamos, espero que sigáis sus vídeos porque si lo estáis haciendo en base al comentario en uno... estaría hablando flacamente de vuestro buen critero



me ha desohonrado en mi ingenuidad , solo espero echarle una maldicion gitana


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (7 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> 11 páginas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si la hay, y mal que nos pese los globalistas tienen razon, sobran cientos de millones de NPC-s en este planeta.


----------



## Urian Resucitado (7 Nov 2022)

Es el ejemplo perfecto de la generación de mujeres más fraude de la historia, todas con carrera regalada e incapaces de triunfar en lo que han estudiado o más bien en la titulación que les han regalado. Vamos, que salió escaldada del mercado laboral y de ver como no se llevaba las prebendas solo por ser mujer como en su época estudiantil y ha ido a parar a un trabajo acorde a su capacidad real.

Un hombre que fuese técnico en finanzas y licenciado en derecho estaría forrándose en un bufete, ella no, y encima nos vende su trabajo y fracaso como algo liberador. Es lo que pasa cuando regalas títulos a personas solo por tener vagina.


----------



## sintripulacion (7 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Otra hidolita de Varro que se os cae del pedestal a los vírgenes maricones del forito.



Después de estas manifestaciones suyas voy presto y veloz a YouTube a darme de baja de la suscripción ipso facto.
Seguiré, ya lo estaba haciendo, solo a su tío "el autóctono".


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Después de estas manifestaciones suyas voy presto y veloz a YouTube a darme de baja de la suscripción ipso facto.
> Seguiré, ya lo estaba haciendo, solo a su tío "el autóctono".



el autóctono es el pionero en esa familia, a esta muchacha no le vi excesivo interés a sus videos de modo que no la seguí más que uno o dos, supongo que el revuelo que tenéis montado en burbuja es más huelebraguismo que otra cosa, pero eso es culpa de la tropa de foreros babosos


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Nov 2022)

Yo el poco caso que le haga es para ver cómo cuenta movidas del campo, el resto ya es cosa suya.


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## sintripulacion (7 Nov 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> el autóctono es el pionero en esa familia, a esta muchacha no le vi excesivo interés a sus videos de modo que no la seguí más que uno o dos, supongo que el revuelo que tenéis montado en burbuja es más huelebraguismo que otra cosa, pero eso es culpa de la tropa de foreros babosos



No es huelebraguismo, al menos en mi caso.
No tengo necesidad de eso cuando mis necesidades sexuales las tengo sobradamente cubiertas.
Hizo unos primeros vídeos que eran interesantes y hablaba de temas que te generaban una cierta empatia (pej, me dio pena la mierda que les pagan por la lana).
Pero en este ha demostrado tener el cerebro lavado igual que las urbanitas.
Decir que lo que más le preocupa es la violencia de género (es decir, sólo la violencia hacia la mujer) pero no la violencia en general, por ejemplo de madres a hijos es buena muestra de ello.
Pero es que además citar entre sus películas favoritas la Lista de Schlinder denota que se ha tragado toda la propaganda de Holliwood, que no tiene ni zorra idea de Historia y que no sabe quien maneja el cotarro y quien le lava a diario el cerebro.
A mi ya me tenía escamado porque en el campo, las verdaderas rurales, con 27 años no tienen novio a esa edad sino que ya están casadas y con varios churumbeles, entre otras cuestiones porque se supone que son más tradicionales y el coste de la vivienda es ínfimo.
El Richard que tenga cuidado, que lo enchirona a la más mínima.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Nov 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> No es huelebraguismo, al menos en mi caso.
> No tengo necesidad de eso cuando mis necesidades sexuales las tengo sobradamente cubiertas.
> Hizo unos primeros vídeos que eran interesantes y hablaba de temas que te generaban una cierta empatia (pej, me dio pena la mierda que les pagan por la lana).
> Pero en este ha demostrado tener el cerebro lavado igual que las urbanitas.
> ...



creo que vas equivocao, la mayoría de rurales ya han evacuado del pueblo... y las que no son tan tardías en el casamiento como las de la capi
la cultura y forma de vida se ha uniformizado mucho, por eso personajes como estos llaman tanto la atención, porque escasean y más aún los que dan el paso de yutuberizarse

casi todos tienen algún trasfondo urbano, por estudios, etc

el autóctono tiene pinta de haber estado casi toda su vida en el pueblo y eso se nota, habrá pasado seguro su etapa de juergas y desfase pero el poso se ve


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## butricio (7 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y esta tía quien es?



Un target de la maquinaria de propaganda


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (7 Nov 2022)

¿Aún no os habéis enterado a día de hoy que todo aquel que sale en JewTube es un pesetero, disidencia controlada o ambas cosas a la vez?


----------



## baifo (7 Nov 2022)

Se supone que ésta sabe de cabras y del campo , si es que realmente sabe , porque yo creo que lo único que se le da bien es hacer vídeos donde cae bien a mucha gente y hacer dinero a cuenta de ello. El problema lo tiene esa gente a la que cae bien , que piensan que, no solo sabe mucho sobre cabras y campo, sino que sabe de todo.


----------



## petete44 (7 Nov 2022)

Ante_Pavelic dijo:


> ¿Aún no os habéis enterado a día de hoy que todo aquel que sale en JewTube es un pesetero, disidencia controlada o ambas cosas a la vez?



yo confio en los contenidos de calidasss de lloutube , me siento estafado


----------



## Torreto (7 Nov 2022)

Llamó el gobierno y le dijo que si hacía un video le daban subvención para las cabras.


----------



## 《Judas》 (7 Nov 2022)

Es escorpia. 
Se nota porque dice más con su miráda que con palabras


----------



## Faldo (7 Nov 2022)

Nos ha jodido. Y seguro que también entrara en el pack que tiene un asco increíble a los puteros. 

Asi son todas las mujeres en nuestro país, y Podemos/PSOE lo saben, por eso todo el día con la matraca con el temita. Para fidelizar votos de charos.


----------



## Visilleras (7 Nov 2022)

Más de 200 respuestas para algo que es una mera anécdota.

Y luego que si vienen los lloros


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Nací y me crié en un pueblo, subnormal. Ya dije que los de pueblo no suelen ser tan paletos como esta subnormal y su familia. Que además de paletos son analfabetos y van dando lecciones de cosas de las que no tienen ni puta idea.



Son de un pueblo muy pequeño y extremeños y viven en su hábitat. El Jesús si va de listo. Según dicen en sus videos estuvieron trabajando en Madrid y se largarian pronto porque los palilleros les trataban como lo normal...


----------



## Galvani (7 Nov 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Nos ha jodido. Y seguro que también entrara en el pack que tiene un asco increíble a los puteros.
> 
> Asi son todas las mujeres en nuestro país, y Podemos/PSOE lo saben, por eso todo el día con la matraca con el temita. Para fidelizar votos de charos.



Aquí creían que era una como las de antes, que atiende al marido...


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (7 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Más de 200 respuestas para algo que es una mera anécdota.
> 
> Y luego que si vienen los lloros



Que no Visilleras, que no.

1º tu has preguntado en el tercer mensaje quién era la miembra esa
2º nos da una visión de cómo está el patio... y nos permite separar la maleza de lo que no lo es. Que una tipa como esta (de la que no he visto ni un solo vídeo completo) tenga cientos de miles de visitas, es para reflexionar. Que se hayan congregado en clan para asaltar el youtube y monetizar sus tonterías, ya ni te cuento... y es que tienen un canal el tío, el padre, los hermanos, las tías, la madre, el Richal y creo que hasta el abuelo haciendo cajón, haciendo un vídeo con los buenos días, otro con las buenas tardes, otro con las buenas noches, otro con lo que comen y poco faltará para que comiencen a hacer vídeos con lo que cagan. Degeneración total de quienes lo ven y de quienes lo hacen y lo suben. Triste, pero es así...
3º no hace falta más que sacar el nombre o imagen de alguien para que en burbuja lo llenen de bilis e injurias. En este caso con razón.


----------



## Cognome (7 Nov 2022)

Madre mía, 18 páginas por una palurda ignorante .


----------



## Visilleras (7 Nov 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Que no Visilleras, que no.
> 
> 1º tu has preguntado en el tercer mensaje quién era la miembra esa



Efectivamente
¿Cual es el problema?




Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> 2º nos da una visión de cómo está el patio... y nos permite separar la maleza de lo que no lo es. Que una tipa como esta (de la que no he visto ni un solo vídeo completo) tenga cientos de miles de visitas, es para reflexionar. Que se hayan congregado en clan para asaltar el youtube y monetizar sus tonterías, ya ni te cuento... y es que tienen un canal el tío, el padre, los hermanos, las tías, la madre, el Richal y creo que hasta el abuelo haciendo cajón, haciendo un vídeo con los buenos días, otro con las buenas tardes, otro con las buenas noches, otro con lo que comen y poco faltará para que comiencen a hacer vídeos con lo que cagan.



No, aquí no se busca encontrar una "visión de como está el patio".
Lo que aquí se hace es jugar a ser marujas, y cacarear, y sufrir aspavientos, y ataquitos de ansiedad, y vomitos de bilis porque una persona random, o grupos de personas ponen nosequé contenidos en Youtube.

En vez de estar meditanto, leyendo, trabajando, o simplemente haciéndose pajas, o disfrutando de la vida, hay cientos de miles de personas delante de la pantalla en un bucle infinito

> Una persona, preferiblemente mujer, habla a todo el mundo de sus asuntos personales en canales públicos
> El doritero medio de culo fofo se indigna, se revuelve, chupa la pantalla, y entra en cólera
> (Insisto: Por algo que alguien ha puesto en INTERNET)
> Se crea una corriente de más doriteros, que citan a más doriteros, y luego trolls pagados, y más doriteros, y así hasta el infinito



Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Degeneración total de quienes lo ven y de quienes lo hacen y lo suben. Triste, pero es así...



Degeneración total la vuestra que estáis enganchados como lemmings a contenidos como estos.
Que a mi me parece muy bien que cada cual vea lo que le de la gana. Como si se quiere usted hacer pajotes con las obras completas de los Rolling Stones, o ver y comentar vídeos de macramé.

LO QUE ME PARECE DENIGRANTE, ABSURDO, y, sobre todo, AGOTADOR, es el* 
PUTO COÑAZO QUE DÁIS TODO EL SANTO DÍA CON HISTORIAS COMO ESTAS.*

Cuando no es esta tipa es la de la bicicleta, cuando no, nosequé Influencer, y si no es esa, la famosa de turno que ha dicho cualquier nadería.

Como para confiar el futuro a semejante ralea de mamarrachos que se comportan como pajilleras de quince años.
Luego que si Wilson Alfonso y Mamadou os quitan las lentejas: No me extraña, están pegando hostias como panes, y en caso de conflicto, no se van a poner a llorar por lo que diga la de las bicilietas, o a comentar si el último video de Menganita es un "fake".

Os darán dos hostias, os comerán por las patas, y vosotros estaréis con los doritos y la polla en la mano.

Y eso es aplicable a las "relacioens con mujeres": Parecéis colaboradores hardcore de "Tómbola" o "Sálvame", y luego esperáis a que venga una modelo de pasarela a veustra casa, quite los gayumbos pegados al techo, os limpie el cuarto, y el sable.

Y os diga que sois muy guapos y muy sagaces porque aquel comentario que una vez pusisteis en un foro sobre la de las bicicletas, o los rollos de Colate.



Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> 3º no hace falta más que sacar el nombre o imagen de alguien para que en burbuja lo llenen de bilis e injurias. En este caso con razón.



Esto era un foro de ECONOMÍA y de ACTUALIDAD.
Si quereis hacer la maruja iros a Cotilleando.com hostias ya


Que no se ni para qué me molesto en contestar a los trolls, para que luego venga el doritero de mierda a los "jijijijiji" y los "jajajajaja" y se le hinche el orgullo de mermado mental por el que vive y repta en este mundo de mierda que contribuyen a afianzar con su basura mental y bilis y restos de semen seco sobre las pantallas...

Normal que en poco tiempo nos vayan a comer con las patas.

Pon tu a un Mamadou random, hasta el más pringao de Mali delante de semejantes elementos "españoles".

Es que nos van a comer, y por vuestra puta culpa: Marujas con pene, que sois unas putas marujas


----------



## Murnau (7 Nov 2022)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Que no Visilleras, que no.
> 
> 1º tu has preguntado en el tercer mensaje quién era la miembra esa
> 2º nos da una visión de cómo está el patio... y nos permite separar la maleza de lo que no lo es. Que una tipa como esta (de la que no he visto ni un solo vídeo completo) tenga cientos de miles de visitas, es para reflexionar. Que se hayan congregado en clan para asaltar el youtube y monetizar sus tonterías, ya ni te cuento... y es que tienen un canal el tío, el padre, los hermanos, las tías, la madre, el Richal y creo que hasta el abuelo haciendo cajón, haciendo un vídeo con los buenos días, otro con las buenas tardes, otro con las buenas noches, otro con lo que comen y poco faltará para que comiencen a hacer vídeos con lo que cagan. Degeneración total de quienes lo ven y de quienes lo hacen y lo suben. Triste, pero es así...
> 3º no hace falta más que sacar el nombre o imagen de alguien para que en burbuja lo llenen de bilis e injurias. En este caso con razón.



Yo no he pulsado un vídeo una sola vez desde que hizo acto de aparición. Que un perico el de los palotes venga y diga que esa va a ser la nueva musa, porque no pone el culo en putagram es para cogerlo con pinzas. Probablemente hasta fuese un cm del gobierno. De todas formas, el patio ya sabemos como está sin necesidad de ver los comentarios de esos vídeos. El hombre español ha cavado su propia tumba, y ahora desde abajo apura a echar tierra.


----------



## el ejpertoc (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## frenlib (8 Nov 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Dale al play y la escucharás decir que lo más importante para ella es la violencia de género.
> 
> 
> .
> ...



A todos los foreros doritocueveros que adoraban a esta campesina se les ha caído un ídolo, descripción gráfica:







Moraleja: ninguna mujer es buena, no existe la mujer ideal, es una entelequia de manginas.


----------



## zapatitos (8 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Y esta tía quien es?




Una pastoraca gañana y zampabellotas que es la nueva musa patria de los nacionalpagafantas huelebragas del foro sustituyendo en el pedestal a otras antiguas musas de los nacionalpagafantas como la Arrimamadas o la Macarena Gordona que ahora están en franco declive y a punto de la extinción dentro de la lista de grandes mujeres tradicionales con la que estos seres se la cascan soñando en formar algún día con alguna de ellas esa familia de corte heteropatriarcal que entre paja y paja tanto anhelan poder crear.

Y ahora la pastoraca se declara feminazi así que otra musa que se les va a caer del pedestal y van...

Que pase la siguiente musa de los nacionalpagafantas del foro....

Saludos.


----------



## Rael (8 Nov 2022)

Granjera busca forero?

Melafo antes que lo hago su primo del pueblu.

Por España!


----------



## Shudra (8 Nov 2022)

JAJAJAJA ME NVTRE
Todas las mujeres españolas son feministas. El régimen se sostiene con el voto femenino al PSOETA. 
Mujeres = feminismo.


----------

